# Well got one !



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

A lil coho 5# on the west of cleveland way ! Who would of thought! Took a lake erie emerald shiner pattern while fishing the mouth! Man that waters cold 58 !


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Where did you find 58 degree water on any Erie trib?  Sure it was a Coho? They quit stocking them some years ago.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Ron,


I would have to guess Tom was fishing at Cold Creek. It's very possible that it was a Coho, there are quite a few taken out of the Erie tribs every year.

Wes


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I completely forgot about cold creek.  Do you have any idea where the Coho are comming from? Maybe some eggs mixed in at the hatchery having been stripped from a female Coho by mistake?  Figured a Coho would be larger in size base on the length of time since they stopped stocking them.
Don't know if you have ever talked with Joe S at The Rodmakers, but he said there was natural reproduction of the Coho for a while after they stopped stocking them.  Anyway, it is interesting to hear about this catch as well as the answers given.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom.... Sweet... I seen lots of salmon while in Oregon a couple years ago but have never hooked one nor a steelie but Im still trying. Hopefully I can get up that way soon and we can take another trip  Did you happen to get a pic?


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

PA still stocks 10% cohos. Im guessing it's a Walnut Creek fish with a broken GPS.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Where did you find 58 degree water on any Erie trib?  Sure it was a Coho? They quit stocking them some years ago.


 Yea it was a coho its not like i was confused .. lol .. They roam hundreds of miles a year and some get lost .. lol !


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ZF......you need to get up here and fish with me I'll change those odds or ya !


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

DrZ said:


> PA still stocks 10% cohos. Im guessing it's a Walnut Creek fish with a broken GPS.



..but you could be correct!


----------



## dan8402 (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm definitely going to need to go up to some of the tribs and catch some steelies this winter. Haven't caught one yet, but hopefully this is my year  .


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom... Sounds good man Havent been fishing with ya in what about 2 years now  Bout due for another trip lol


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Zfish said:


> Tom... Sounds good man Havent been fishing with ya in what about 2 years now  Bout due for another trip lol


..you know your always welcome !


----------

